# Linux+Headset? (+Skype)



## orffyre (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo wertes Tutorials-Forum!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Computer-Headset. Es sollte allerdings auch unter Linux funktionieren. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ja bereits schon Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich und kann mir da was empfehlen?

Optional: ich suche primär ein Headset, dass sowohl unter XP und unter Linux (Suse 10.1) funktioniert, aber vielleicht kann das Headset auch mit Skype benutzt werden. Ich hab bisher keine Skype-Erfahrung, also erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Danke für Eure Infos!

mfg
orffyre


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ein Headset ist nichts anderes als Lautsprecher und Mikrofon.
Solange Deine Soundkarte also unter den Systemen funktioniert, funktioniert auch ein Headset.

Sollte es sich allerdings um ein kabelloses Headset handeln (z.b. via Bluetooth), dann braucht das System einen Treiber für das Empfangsteil.
Du solltest also beim kauf auf die Verpackung schauen ob das Gerät von Linux unterstützt wird (für Windows sollte es ja kein Problem sein  ).
Wenn Du gerne experimentierst, könntest Du auch versuchen den Windowstreiber mittels Ndiswrapper unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen (eine Gewährleistung dass es klappt gibt es natürlich nicht).

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber von kabellosen Lösungen (egal ob nun Headset, Netzwerk oder sonst was) abraten, solange diese nicht unbedingt erforderlich sind.
Gründe die dagegen sprechen gibt es leich mehrere:
1. nicht unbedingt mit jedem System kompatiebel.
2. i.d.R. aufwendiger zu installieren.
3. störanfälliger (z.b. durch Microwellenstrahlen oder Elektrosmog).
4. und natürlich die höheren Anschaffungskosten. 
Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Gründe, aber die aufgeführten sind wohl die Wesentlichsten.

Zum Thema Skype:
Solange Dein System mit der Soundkarte und dem Headset klar kommt, kommt auch Skype damit klar.
Zumindest unter Windows kannst Du sogar Geräte welche via USB am Computer angeschlossen sind, in den Einstellungen von Skype auswählen (ob dieses auch unter Linux möglich ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen).
Es gibt für Skype sogar USB Telefone (sehen so ähnlich wie ein schnurloses Telefon aus, nur halt mit Kabel dran).
Diese Telefone können die Skype-Software sogar "bedienen" (haben spezielle Tasten extra für Skype).
Einfach mal bei eBay suchen (wenn ich mich recht erinner, kosten sie so ab 20 Euro).
Wenn Du aber erstmal ein paar Stunden "am Stück" mit Skype telefoniert hast, wirst Du für ein bequem sitzendes Headset dankbar sein. 
Daher würde ich auch eher dazu raten in ein Geschäft zu gehen, um zu testen wie das Headset sitzt (nicht dass es Dir das Gehirn "zerquetscht"  oder zu schwer ist).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## orffyre (21. Januar 2007)

@Dr Dau: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info!

Also die Soundkarte funktioniert auf allen meinen Systemen ohne Probleme. Ein Bluetooth-Headset sollte es auch nicht sein, dann schon eines mit Kabel. Da ich das Headset auch zum Zocken brauche, muss es auch kein Telefon sein.

Okay, dann mal schauen, wer noch was weiss.

Danke schonmal hierhin!

mfg
orffyre


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2007)

Wie der Doc schon sagte, wenn Deine Soundkarte funktioniert hast Du schon gewonnen, da das Headset selbst ja keinerlei Treiber oder sowas benoetigt. Einstecken -> gluecklich sein.
Die NDISWrapper-Info ist zwar im Grunde eine interessante, jedoch hier meiner Meinung nach nicht anwendbar da NDISWrapper meines Wissens nach nur fuer Netzwerk (wenn nicht sogar ausschliesslich WLAN) zustaendig ist und mit anderer Hardware (also Soundkarten, TV-Karten, etc.) nichts am Hut hat.

Du kannst Dir also getrost beim Atelco so ein 5 Euro Headset kaufen und loslegen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Januar 2007)

Der Hinweis auf Ndiswrapper bezog sich ja auf z.b. Bluetooth..... da hierzu ja ein externes Empfangsteil (ähnliche Technik wie W-LAN) angeschlossen wird, welches einen Treiber braucht (sofern nicht im OS vorhanden).


----------

